# Bundesliga



## TjCro87 (1 März 2015)

Mal ein Thema für Ergebnisse, Begegnungen usw. schreibt mal von welchem verein ihr Fan seit was mich angeht VFL Wolfsburg :thumbup:


----------



## goraji (1 März 2015)

Der Stern des Südens: FC BAYERN MÜNCHEN


----------



## mary jane (1 März 2015)

na ja Fan, ich hege Sympathien für Pauli und Dresden


----------



## Devil81 (9 März 2015)

Nur die SGE😉 Europa wir kommen noch😋


----------



## Yunan (17 März 2015)

Wenig los hier 

Wenigstens machen sich die Buli Mannschaften bisher gut in Europa, mal schauen ob Leverkusen die Sensation gegen Atletico schafft


----------



## Death Row (3 Apr. 2015)




----------



## celeb123456 (23 Apr. 2015)

Fan vom *SV Werder* :thumbup:


----------



## Schmiddeyyy (2 Aug. 2015)

Werder Bremen - Lebenslang grün weiß


----------



## mamrok (3 März 2017)

Bayern Monachium


----------



## Max100 (4 März 2017)

Die roten aus Bayern...


----------



## congo64 (4 März 2017)




----------



## ultrabrutale (24 Nov. 2018)

Nur die SGE !!

Deutscher Pokalsieger 2018


----------



## FischerFan (15 Dez. 2018)

Ist im Moment vielleicht ein wenig peinlich, aber: Schalke 04 (stamme aus der Region)


----------



## rasput1n (24 Dez. 2018)

Rot-Weiß Oberhausen


----------



## General (26 Dez. 2018)

FC Schalke 04


----------

